# Low cost scope



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im going to be in need of a low cost decent scope for a fixer upper rifle...I can't decide if I want to get a new bushnell for under 200$ or just wait to find a better used scope...I don't want to spend more than 150$ and would like something up to 10 or 12 power...any suggestions?


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a bushnell on my muzzleloader and i think it is as good as my $300 leupold.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

davis831 said:


> I have a bushnell on my muzzleloader and i think it is as good as my $300 leupold.


I haven't looked through any of the higher power bushnells, but I have a 1.5x4.5 on my 35rem and it's great..I'm just curious of the clearity at higher powers


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I've got a center point 4x16x40AO on a 10/22 and its as clear if not better than my buddys redfield in the same power.Plus if ya dont like it ya can take it back to wally world.Besides 70 bucks aint bad.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

You can get a new redfield for $150. Its the same thing as a leupold rifleman.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That might just be an option! I'll have to check it out


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Mueller makes a good scope in that price range.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd do the Redfield like Chad said.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

So redfield, bushnell, center point, and mueller are the current options


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

got a Burris for my kid's 6mm and love it. Was new from Bass Pro for under 200 (big sale). 4x10x32 I think. Really clear and gathers light well for the small barrel. I've smoked a few doe and one nice buck with it.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm Leupold guy myself and have used several different brands. (Zeiss, Nikon, Bushnell, Mueller, Redfield etc). The Redfield is a good scope for the money but the Mueller comes in 4-14x40 and can be had for $129, I beleive. That makes it a few bucks cheaper than the Redfield and about equal optically in my opinion.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Burris, got it...I'm doing online price comparisons...I've never owned a Burris but never heard anything bad


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this a good deal? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...noculars/Telescopes-_-burris-_-9SIA04K03H8708

All of the Burris' I'm seeing are well over 300$ must have been one hell of a deal


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking at mueller now and it's winning so far...Im pretty sure I'm going to go with the mueller...pretty darn good deal...do they stand up to recoil?


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

It think it is very hard to beat the Weavers when it comes to scope for the money. 
http://www.natchezss.com/Optics.cfm... Classic V-10 Riflescope Dual-X Reticle Matte
That would about fit your requirements.
TheMech


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That ain't bad...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheap glass is cheap for a reason, it is cheap. Buy the best you can afford but err on the best you can buy. Redfield is inexpensive but made on the Leupold factory floor, it is better than Nikon, Burris, Weaver, Bushnell, only in the same price range. The coating procedures adds many dollars plus the quality of glass they use for all brands. a $100 scope will never be as good as $300 scope, just like the $300 scope will not compare to the $600 scope and so on and so on. If they offer a Lifetime Warranty it means something if not DO NOT BUY! IMHO


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I put an Osprey 4x12x50 on Logan's 17 and it has great glass.... www.natchezss.com has several brands at great prices!


----------

